# Exam and HPI



## Love Coding! (Mar 31, 2008)

What is the rule of thumb for this, any help would be appreciated...

In the HPI, pt CC is rash on the abdomen and arms, and only has been discussed in these two areas for the HPI.

In the exam, the rash is discussed on the abdomen and arms.  The head, neck, chest, back and legs were also examined negative of the rash.  When determining the level of service would you count the exam as "3" (based on 95 guidelines) or would you count this as "8" because these areas were also examined?

Thanks!

Denise :0)


----------



## member7 (Mar 31, 2008)

My opinion is from what I'm reading from your excerpt is that the provider if the provider documents "no rash" or gives a description of a rash to certain area(s) of the body then the credit just should be given for skin.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would think only '1' for the skin. I'm sorry but from the information provided, I do not see 3 or 8. Hope this helps.


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 31, 2008)

codegirl0422 said:


> I would think only '1' for the skin. I'm sorry but from the information provided, I do not see 3 or 8. Hope this helps.



We use the 95 guidelines, so what is used are the body areas (head, neck, back, abdomen, extremities, buttocks, and chest.  

Thank you both for your insight!

Denise


----------



## lspray (Apr 14, 2008)

I would use the 97 guidelines for this case.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 14, 2008)

You are really dealing with an organ system...  even if you are looking at each body area, it's still one organ system.  I think you have an expanded problem focused exam.  Just one coders opinion...


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 20, 2008)

I usually use 95 guidelines also. This is my understanding, if there is a rash, the rash is on the skin,  the skin is the only organ system that would be selected.  Again my understanding is you would not select each body area the rash is on. I asked a local auditor here, and that is what she said also. This is way I interrupt the guidelines. Are there any other opinions?



dscoder74 said:


> We use the 95 guidelines, so what is used are the body areas (head, neck, back, abdomen, extremities, buttocks, and chest.
> 
> Thank you both for your insight!
> 
> Denise


----------

